

How the Internet of Everything Will Change the World…for the Better - harrydoukas
http://blogs.cisco.com/news/how-the-internet-of-everything-will-change-the-worldfor-the-better-infographic/

======
bdfh42
There is also a more immediate and practical issue. Each connected "thing"
(let us assume sensor for the moment) is supplying a state signal about one
thing - this needs coordinating in some way to tell you useful things (like
some action needs to be taken or there is someone in your house - or better, a
particular person is in your house). This requires some form of set-up for
each potential scenario.

I am looking to start in with the Eve Alphs Kickstarter project
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ciseco/eve-alpha-
raspber...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ciseco/eve-alpha-raspberry-pi-
wireless-development-hardwa/posts) to explore ways for sensors to self
organise through software to provide a higher level view of current state that
can be interrogated at a much higher level - perhaps be able to deal with a
completely new situation.

~~~
damian2000
Have you seen this? [http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/08/wireless-sensor-
tags-...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/08/wireless-sensor-tags-help-
you-keep-track-of-your-stuff/) Low cost ($15 each) RF sensors connect via a
separate 'tag hub' device, which in turn is connected to the Internet.

~~~
bdfh42
Yes - there are a good number of sensor sets out there and (like this example)
quite a few systemic approaches that parley your data through a third party
app - but neither approach does it for me at this stage - although something
like that may evolve.

I want my set of interconnected things to self organise a data set about the
current state [I am not explaining this well]. To explore such a approach then
I will need to write software that explores how multiple data items can
construct a body of knowledge (is the wrong word but it will do for now) about
the state of the whole. Can't do that through someone else's web app.

~~~
damian2000
It sounds like what you want is something like what home automation
controllers (and commercial building automation controllers) do. They
generally run a 'master' program written in some internal scripting language
that consists mainly of a bunch of If,Then blocks. These have access to all
the sensor states and outputs; it 'wires up' the logic to give a bunch of
sensors some rudimentary intelligence.

E.g.

    
    
      if (external_lightSensor is OFF) then
    
        after 10 minutes, turn on house lights
    
      endif
    
      if (front_door_reed_switch is ON AND home_alarm is ON) then
    
        Send SMS to mobile_phone
    
        Turn ON siren for 5 minutes
    
        Turn ON stobe for 20 minutes
    
      endif

------
skreech
Right now we should focus on what can be created using existing technology
(such as amazing battery-powered IP-capable wireless hardware and open source
software).

Let the afterworld come up with a suitable acronym for a society-level
overview.

------
state
For as much as I would be excited to see something like this happen, I can't
help but feel like when the acronym precedes the implementation that's a bad
sign.

